# Garton sidewalk bike I think



## danray48 (Jan 4, 2014)

I finally took some pictures of this bike. I think it's a Garton, but I have no idea for sure, and the year it was made. I have seen something like this one with a tank and cowboy decals, with a basket. I checked this out, and cant find how a tank could of been mounted, so I'm not sure it had a tank. So my question is, do any of you experts know anything about this bike and what year it is? And do anyone know where I can get a basket for this. After I finish my delivery wagon, I would like to start on this one. Thanks....Dan      Oh yea, feel free to laugh about being a Browns fan......Were used to it...


----------

